# BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless USB Network Adapter Connection Loss Issue Fixed (XP)



## MetalHeavy (Jun 8, 2009)

BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless USB Network Adapter

Thought it would be cool to pick one of these up at the store as seeing I did not want to install a wireless card within my PC. Sooo....I plug this thing in and install the software right? Right. Well after installing the software and opening it for the first time I realized what a joke . So besides the program lagging, closing it self, or just plain not getting connected to a signal, I decided to change the way this thing works. Really not complicated. There are plenty of people popping-up on the the internet asking for a fix to these issues. Seeing as I found a way to fix the problem I'd like to hand it those who have the same painstaking problem. Belkin's support isn't so good BTW at answering these. This was done on Windows XP Professional SP2. So here we go...

First, after installing the program open it. Select the "Options" tab. Select "Use the standard Windows XP utility instead" and click "Save Changes". Restart the computer. NOTE: Now in your "Tray" in the lower right hand corner will be the Windows XP Utility watching your adapter.

Next, we want to fix the constant "Dropping" of the connection right?
To do this we have to access the device manager. NOTE: For those of you that don't know, right click on "My Computer" and select properties, then the "Hardware" tab, then "Device Manager". Now in "Device Manager" double-click "Network Adapters", then double-click "Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter". FINALLY, select the "Advanced" tab then click on "Channel" NOTE: Make sure this channel matches the channel on your router on the drop down menu to the right! Mine wasn't correct after the install. Anyways, now click on "Power Save Mode" and in the drop down menu to your right change it from "CAM" to "MAX_PSP". NOTE: Another thing I did was change "LED Control" to "Disable". Now select "OK".

I restarted my PC again and my card has not lost one signal even on P2P for up to about 7 days now. Give it a try and let me know if it works for you. Hopefully I fixed somebody's issue . Have a good one.


----------



## Kaicho (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there,
Thank you for your extremely useful post. It seems to have fixed my connection problems. This appears to be a Belkin issue rather than product specific issue. I have a 7050 as well as a Belkin f5d7231-4 ver.1212uk. Exactly the same problem and both had an incorrect 'channel' setting. The 'Power Management' tab is different. The 7231 gives the option 'Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power'. Default is on. I didn't know if this would affect anything. I turned it off anyway! It hasn't lost connection since making the changes.
Nice one, Kia


----------



## MetalHeavy (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I don't use it anymore because I finally installed a wireless card into my PC recently. Glad it helped someone lol. It seemed to work for me so I figured others would have the same issue as seeing as I had looked up as MUCH as I could and alot of people were complaining about it but noone had a fix. Glad it worked for you though man. Have a good one.


----------



## payednfull (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried following your directions, but after I clicked on the Network USB line in the Device Manager and clicked the Advanced tab, I did NOT see a place to click on Channel or Power Management. I may be missing something, but could you clarify any more or post a screenshot? I know I followed your instructions to the letter a couple times, but couldn't find those options.

I'm running XP with SP2. The adapter is hooked up to this machine and I have a NetGear router as my wireless router.

Thanks!


----------



## MetalHeavy (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you on Administrator account?


----------



## jenny_1128 (Sep 11, 2011)

I also couldn't get my Belkin USB wireless adapter to work using any directions I found on the internet. Finally, I setup a guest account on my router with lesser security settings and now it works fine. I've spent hours on this issue, so I thought I should post my fix on discussion boards.


----------

